# Ryzen 3700x idle temps / Ryzen CPU boost always on ?



## neko77025 (Aug 9, 2019)

So to me, it seems that my CPU speed is always a 4.22 - 4.24 GHz . this is all auto boost, have not touched anything with OC.  This is with the Balanced power plan ... its the same if I pick High performance.   However Power saver does drop my CPU speed to 2.2 Ghz.

The idle temps react based on the speed as they should .. 

balanced/ High / 4.24 = 45 - 46c

Power Save / 2.2 = 30c 

3Dmark reads max load temps at 62c


Does this sound right .. and I assume balanced is just not working right now with this MB / windows update .. Coming from my 4700k .. My idle temps would be like 35ish on high peformance 


core temp 1.14 



System specs
RTX 2080 (MSI Trio X ) 
Ryzen 7 3700x W/ Noctua NH-D15S / MX-4
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master (Bios F5i 8/8/2019)
TridentZ 2x16gb 3200  C14 (XMP Working)
XPG SX8200 1TB
Evga g3 750  PSU
Windows 10-64


----------



## Xzibit (Aug 10, 2019)

Did you install the chipset drivers ? *v1.07.29.0115*


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 10, 2019)

Did just do that.

So .. that adds A few AMD Ryzen palns ... and well they dont work like I would think.

Windows - High Performance  _______4.23/4.25Ghz _____36 - 48c
Windows - Balanced _________________4.16 / 4.21Ghz ___ 37 -44c
Windows -Power Save _______________2.2Ghz____________ 33c

AMD - Power Save __________________ 4.28ghz ___________ 40 - 59c                 
AMD - High Preformance ____________4.21-4.23 GHz _____ 39 - 50c
AMD  Blanced _______________________4.22 ghz ____________36- 44c

( AMD POWER SAVE is giving the highest clock speed .. LOL )


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 10, 2019)

I plan to do a manual OC on my 3700x, 4.20 ghz all core no downclock and just leave it at windows high performance.  I'm not sure how well it will work out, but I prefer to have stable clocks like that instead of lettings windows fluctuate it all the time.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 10, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I plan to do a manual OC on my 3700x, 4.20 ghz all core no downclock and just leave it at windows high performance.  I'm not sure how well it will work out, but I prefer to have stable clocks like that instead of lettings windows fluctuate it all the time.


If you use Ryzen Master to monitor the cores they still clock down/sleep even with the high performance power profile. At least my 3600 still does.



neko77025 said:


> Did just do that.
> 
> So .. that adds A few AMD Ryzen palns ... and well they dont work like I would think.
> 
> ...


The AMD power profiles change how quick the cores respond with the turbo boost, similar to Intel's Speed Shift.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 10, 2019)

hmm, in that case what do you recommend? I really wish AMD did not make it so complicated.  So don't use windows power plans, use Ryzen high performance plus don't change anything in BIOS related to CPU? and if my cooling is good enough I should maybe hit all 4.2 when gaming? and then I download ryzen master to monitor everything, not HWINFO like I am used to doing?

@biffzinker


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 10, 2019)

You should be able to turn off Cool'n'Quiet in the BIOS which would make all cores run at a fixed clock speed but I would leave C-States enabled for C1e.

Zen/Zen+ would disable CoolnQuiet as soon as you switched from Auto to a fixed multiplier. Zen2 doesn't automatically turn off CoolnQuiet.

Ryzen Master shows you the true core state, clockspeed, and voltage. Hopefully HWINFO64 gets updated.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 10, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> You should be able to turn off Cool'n'Quiet in the BIOS which would make all cores run at a fixed clock speed but I would leave C-States enabled for C1e.
> 
> Zen/Zen+ would disable CoolnQuiet as soon as you switched from Auto to a fixed multiplier. Zen2 doesn't automatically turn off CoolnQuiet.
> 
> Ryzen Master shows you the true core state, clockspeed, and voltage. Hopefully HWINFO64 gets updated.



Much appreciated info. I will make sure to turn that off, I do not care about quiet, in fact I have an airpurifier 99.97% HEPA filter on full blast right now   even Navi can't get as loud as it does


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 10, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> You should be able to turn off Cool'n'Quiet in the BIOS which would make all cores run at a fixed clock speed but I would leave C-States enabled for C1e.
> 
> Zen/Zen+ would disable CoolnQuiet as soon as you switched from Auto to a fixed multiplier. Zen2 doesn't automatically turn off CoolnQuiet.
> 
> Ryzen Master shows you the true core state, clockspeed, and voltage. Hopefully HWINFO64 gets updated.



Coolandwhat? I have no setting for that in my UEFI and I haven't heard about that term since way back when. I don't think AMD is using that any more.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 10, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Coolandwhat? I have no setting for that in my UEFI and I haven't heard about that term since way back when. I don't think AMD is using that any more.



ah crikey, now I am confused again!  lol


----------



## HD64G (Aug 10, 2019)

AMD balanced is the correct setting for almost any use. AMD high performance is only for benchmark score hunting.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 10, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> ah crikey, now I am confused again!  lol


Just triple checked my UEFI, no such setting.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 10, 2019)

alright I won't worry about it then, I won't mess with BIOS at all except for ram overclocking.  and then in windows 10 I will just use ryzen balanced power plan.


----------



## Xzibit (Aug 10, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Coolandwhat? I have no setting for that in my UEFI and I haven't heard about that term since way back when. I don't think AMD is using that any more.



Cool'n'quiet, Its still on MSI Bioses. Under CPU Features


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 10, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> alright I won't worry about it then, I won't mess with BIOS at all except for ram overclocking.  and then in windows 10 I will just use ryzen balanced power plan.


Well, depending on the UEFI, you might have to set the IF to 1:1 as well, as not all board likes 3600/1800 at 1:1.


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 10, 2019)

I remember Cool&Quiet, either from my AMD64 system or Phenom II.. can't say I recall what it did exactly.. my guess lowers CPU boost voltage nowdays?


----------



## IceShroom (Aug 10, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Coolandwhat? I have no setting for that in my UEFI and I haven't heard about that term since way back when. I don't think AMD is using that any more.


It should under AMD CBS or PBS in UEFI.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 10, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Just triple checked my UEFI, no such setting.


----------



## Xzibit (Aug 10, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> I remember Cool&Quiet, either from my AMD64 system or Phenom II.. *can't say I recall what it did exactly*.. my guess lowers CPU boost voltage nowdays?



It allows the CPU to use lower power C-states when idling so it doesnt idle at higher voltages.

I don't think any other vendors include it, just MSI.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 10, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I plan to do a manual OC on my 3700x, 4.20 ghz all core no downclock and just leave it at windows high performance.  I'm not sure how well it will work out, but I prefer to have stable clocks like that instead of lettings windows fluctuate it all the time.


This needs to be asked: why do you prefer this? I mean, do what you want, but why give yourself lower peak performance (no single core boost), increase power consumption, increase idle voltage (and hence shorten the lifespan of your CPU) and generally put more wear on your components for no real gain? If your cooling is sufficient you should be able to sustain a 4.2GHz OC anyhow, so why not allow the CPU time to cool down and not run at boost voltage when it doesn't need it? And please don't say anything like "it feels faster when the frequency doesn't have to ramp up", because if so, that's pure nocebo effect. The ramp-up is in the low ms range, and definitely not perceptible for any meaningful load.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 10, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> View attachment 128890
> 
> View attachment 128891


Clearly only on MSI boards then.


----------



## witkazy (Aug 10, 2019)

ASrock have it too ,under Advanced /cpu config.


----------



## FYFI13 (Aug 10, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Clearly only on MSI boards then.


Haven't seen this on Asus boards either. 

As for OP's problem: my CPU behaves exactly the same unless i set CPU voltage to offset. +- doesn't matter. If i leave it on auto, then CPU stays at 4+GHz at all times and voltage won't drop bellow 1.4V ever.  Also i use Windows High Performance plan with minimum CPU state set to  5%.


----------



## IceShroom (Aug 10, 2019)

FYFI13 said:


> Haven't seen this on Asus boards either.
> 
> As for OP's problem: my CPU behaves exactly the same unless i set CPU voltage to offset. +- doesn't matter. If i leave it on auto, then CPU stays at 4+GHz at all times and voltage won't drop bellow 1.4V ever.  Also i use Windows High Performance plan with minimum CPU state set to  5%.
> View attachment 128892


Typical ASUS, removing basic AMD chipset feature.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 10, 2019)

Pretty sure I've seen Cool'n'Quiet on my Biostar X370 board as well. I would guess that Asus renames it to something silly, likely under their "EPU" branding of anything and everything related to power delivery.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 10, 2019)

Valantar said:


> Pretty sure I've seen Cool'n'Quiet on my Biostar X370 board as well. I would guess that Asus renames it to something silly, likely under their "EPU" branding of anything and everything related to power delivery.


I don't have it or anything like it on my X570 Gigabyte board and never saw anything like it on my X370 Asus board.
Looks like it's part of Ryzen though...





						Cool'n'Quiet - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Valantar (Aug 10, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> I don't have it or anything like it on my X570 Gigabyte board and never saw anything like it on my X370 Asus board.
> Looks like it's part of Ryzen though...
> 
> 
> ...


Given that there's pretty much zero enforcement of standards in BIOS feature naming, I'm not surprised. They probably felt the Cool'n'Quiet name was too old/generic/non-gamery and decided to rename the feature something like "RGB* Idle Efficiency Boost for GAMING!!!!1!1 (*not related to RGB functionality)".


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 10, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> If you use Ryzen Master to monitor the cores they still clock down/sleep even with the high performance power profile. At least my 3600 still does.



Ok .. so today after reading this .. I ran Ryzen Master and switched threw all the power plans.

First thing that stuck out was  Power Save & AMD power save ... Just eyeballing the numbers .. they were the only 2 that showed any change at all ... 

(this here)
Windows Power Saver  drops the CPU voltage to .931259  runs 2 - 3 cores @ 887 - 1240 mhz ( Lowest CPU voltae of all plan. ) 
AMD  Power Saver .. UPs  the CPU voltage  to 1.4879 .... tends to only run 2 cores  @ 1100 -1600mhz  ( Highest CPU voltage of all plans.)
All Other plans ... seem to run around 1.474 Volts  and run 4 cores 

I was not happen with this ..

So I ran ea Power plan for 5mins letting my computer idle .. with only This web page open, Ryzen Master running and my normal background task.  Made A spread sheet of the info..

Ea. Plan was let idle for 5mins .. and wrote down ea stat range from high - low for 1min

Again Powersave/ AMD power save  really seem to be the only ones that change much ... ( AMD Balanced looks like the best over all choice tho)

*








						Ryzen 3700x Idle Power Modes
					

Sheet1  #core avg,#cores MAX,CPU Voltage,Temps,MHz Low ,MHz High ,PPT ,TDC ,EDC  Balanced,3,5,1.47524,36.01,800,1401,37-40,13-15,9-10 Power Saver,3,3,0.931259,33.17,693,1305,24-25,2-4,3-4 AMD Balanced,3,4,1.47508,35.89,718,1394,37-38,13-15,8-11 AMD High Performance,3,5,1.47516,37.11,901,1215,37-3...




					docs.google.com
				



*
But after doing all that ^ ..  and looking back .. I know I was seeing 1.4879 volts when I first open Ryzen Master ... but its not showing up in that data as so

Looking at AMD power save with even more stuff open .. I am geting A 1.35volts  and 33-34c temps.

AMD Power saves is trying to only use 2 core ...would say 95% of the time i just see 2 cores in use .. rarely A 3rd ... but I have seen CPU volage from 1.35 -  1.48

--- On A side note ... Ryzen master  Peak speed MHz  is matches nothing else ... Windows task manger  or CPU z ....  (CPUz shows my multiplier jumping from 34.4 to 43) ... that matches what windows is showing.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 10, 2019)

Using the AMD Balanced Power Plan Profile with all cores forced to 4,175 MHz

Cores down clock or entering sleep state





Single core/thread load




All cores/threads


----------



## advanced3 (Aug 10, 2019)

I am pretty much convinced the 3700x is really 4.2Ghz CPU.


----------



## neko77025 (Aug 10, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Using the AMD Balanced Power Plan Profile with all cores forced to 4,175 MHz
> 
> Cores down clock or entering sleep state
> View attachment 128945
> ...




You are right , not sure what windows / cpuz is reporting .

When idle ... a few cores will will show 200 - 1600 .. however .. windows and cpuz are show  3.6 - 4.3ghz ....
another funny thing is ... windows / cpu z report 4.3 alot .. master tops out a 4.2


----------

